# custom user title???



## Shinigami357 (Dec 15, 2010)

How do you get one??? I've looked all over but can't seem to find it. Do you need to get to a certain post count or something?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 15, 2010)

My controls -> Edit profile info -> Custom member title

Only shows on the v3 skin I believe.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2010)

It's 500 posts IIRC.  Maybe 1,000.  Forgot.

Control Panel - Edit Profile Information
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=01


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 15, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> My controls -> Edit profile info -> Custom member title
> 
> Only shows on the v3 skin I believe.




Thank you sir.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's 500 posts IIRC.  Maybe 1,000.  Forgot.
> 
> Control Panel - Edit Profile Information
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=01


It's 500.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 16, 2010)

What's the custom detail one? For example, above (ProtoKun) has "Regenerations: 0".


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> What's the custom detail one? For example, above (ProtoKun) has "Regenerations: 0".


You just have to make where you're from re~~~~~~ally long.
Then you add some random shit.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2010)

Too bad it won't quite work on one's personal portal.


----------



## NDStemp (Dec 16, 2010)

It's amusing to me. But not really noticeable most of the time.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 18, 2010)

Ahh just noticed it on your portal, Proto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks for that, was always wondering how to do it lol


----------

